# Need help for field



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The targets stations are marked....45 WU and 35 fan....it will be obvious once you get out there:wink:

EVERYONE...other then cubs/youth shoot from the same stakes....this isn't 3D where the pin shooters get a break :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> The targets stations are marked....45 WU and 35 fan....it will be obvious once you get out there:wink:
> 
> EVERYONE...other then cubs/youth shoot from the same stakes....this isn't 3D where the pin shooters get a break :wink:


Yep, what Hornet said. The target stations are marked. Most clubs have white stakes for Field, and red for Hunter. It will be obvious. Hopefully you can pair-up with an experienced shooter who can guide you along. I would suggest looking at the rules on the NFAA website too.

Greencastle has a beautiful range and excellent facilities. I've attended the past two years. One suggestion...make sure you have arrow lube. Before last year's shoot they had rebuilt every target with new Celotex and it was a real chore pulling arrows. 

Maybe see you there...good luck and have fun!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Field*

:thumbs_up
I don't know if this shoot is under PSAA or nfaa rules.
If it is under PSAA rules if you shoot FS that means that you are shooting with a finger release.
FS Unlimited means that you a mechanical release.
Most of your questions can be answered at the shoot and if you tell them that you have never shot field before they will put someone with you to help you with the rules.
I hope you really enjoy yourself.
It is a challenge and if this your first field shoot DON'T worry about your score. Enjoying the company arnd the shoot is most important.
Good Luck
Charlie


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

As others have said, try to get in with a group that's familiar with Field. It's not nearly as complicated as the NFAA by-laws make it sound. Go out and enjoy. You're gonna have a blast!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are planning to shoot the 3d on Sat and the field on Sun. Thats what we were hoping for to pair with people that know field.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> We are planning to shoot the 3d on Sat and the field on Sun. Thats what we were hoping for to pair with people that know field.


Might as well hold a ceremony when you shoot your last 3D target on Sat:wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

field stakes are usually white with black numbers. from those stakes you shoot at the black(bullseye)-white-black targets.


hunter stakes are red with black numbers. those you shoot at the white(bullseye)-black targets.

animal stakes are yellow with black numbers

for the kids, the cub stakes are black and the youth shoot from the blue stakes. numbers on those could be any color, but its usually yellow or white for contrast. distances under 30yds, cubs shoot the same stakes as adults. for the youths, anything under 50yds are shot from the adult stakes



go out and have fun. tisnt as difficult as most want you to think it is. no rush, no hurry....just go shoot at your pace.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Might as well hold a ceremony when you shoot your last 3D target on Sat:wink:


That just might happen, since I love shooting dots. Doing this I still get to be outside and shoot targets. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> That just might happen, since I love shooting dots. Doing this I still get to be outside and shoot targets. :wink:


I think you are going to have a blast.:thumb: Just make sure you set your sight...relax...and have fun.:wink:


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*How was it?*

Hi Blondstar,
How was your first field? I am also thinking about jumping into field, and having been reading a lot about it, but still a little scared. Do you have any advice based on your experience?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

what is so intimidating about shooting known distance? i have yet to have anyone give a valid reason why. please please please, enlighten this field shooter.

you'll fling who knows how many arrows at a 100+yd buffalo before they tell ya the distance. you'll fling arrows at a turkey out past 50yds just for giggles and a couple of bucks. but when it comes to known distance, its all a bunch of voodoo?

there are more rubber deer stabbers afraid of the field game than there are field shooters afraid of rubber deer.


i'd really like to know what the fear or fears are.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

This is a good example of the downside of the general demise of the field archery club system.

A new prospective field archery shooter should have the opportunity to go out to a club, at a time other than at a tournament, and be able to shoot around the range with others in a casual manner to just have fun and be introduced to the various targets, shooting stakes, and procedures.

Field archery is fun and not just for tournaments and trinkets.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Recurve Artemis said:


> Hi Blondstar,
> How was your first field? I am also thinking about jumping into field, and having been reading a lot about it, but still a little scared. Do you have any advice based on your experience?


We had a blast, I been to 2 others since Greencastle. You should try it. I will admit the 80 yard scared me, kept thinking there is no way my arrow is going to reach that target. Everyone I had met has been wonderful and willing to help, much better than the 3d people. Sorry going to catch heck on that one!:wink: But seriously you should go and try it you will love it.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

blondstar said:


> We had a blast, I been to 2 others since Greencastle. You should try it. I will admit the 80 yard scared me, kept thinking there is no way my arrow is going to reach that target. Everyone I had met has been wonderful and willing to help, much better than the 3d people. Sorry going to catch heck on that one!:wink: But seriously you should go and try it you will love it.


Us "spotties" actually take pride in helping out others especially those just getting started!!!!!:darkbeer: Glad to see you enjoyed it


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

see, it wasnt that hard, was it?

i will admit the spot shooters get defensive about our game at times, but as you found out, it isnt all that difficult. shoot with someone that plays the game often and learn the ropes. we dont hide things. we'll talk out loud about how much to cut and where shots are going on the target face. sure, we wont give EVERYTHING away, but to show someone the ropes, it just takes that someone to come out and play our game. we dont get bent out of shape if a group asks if they can shoot thru. yeah, we all have our own little ways to poke fun at one another, but it's nothing like the foamheads.

just out of curiousity, how long did it take you to shoot the amount of targets you did, blondstar? i ask because the standard reply from the foamheads is the speed at which they can shoot 30 or 40 targets. not that i believe em, but thats their excuse.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Just feeling a little dumb and intimidated*

Dear Field Archers,
It's great to hear encouragements from you. I'm an olympic style recurve shooter. Never done Field nor 3D. I don't know where to go around me, I don't know if I can just go by myself to a "course" and try it or the only way is to go to a tourmanet, I am afraid that my arrows are going to be all over the place, I don't know the "protocols," I don't want to be a drag to the group if you're supposed to do it with a group, I don't know how to score, I'm afraid to do the wrong thing etc... I don't know the differences between NFAA and IBO and whatever - if they have different rules or scoring system. It took me a while just to find out that you shoot 4 arrows per end. (Do you call it an "end?") The associations' sites assume that people who visit their sites are already Field archers, so they are not very friendly for people who want to know the most basic stuff. 

I wish there was something like "Field Archery for Dummies." Your posts made me feel a little better, though. I will ask around to see if anyone might be willing to go shoot with me. 

Thank you!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Recurve Artemis said:


> Dear Field Archers,
> It's great to hear encouragements from you. I'm an olympic style recurve shooter. Never done Field nor 3D. I don't know where to go around me, I don't know if I can just go by myself to a "course" and try it or the only way is to go to a tourmanet, I am afraid that my arrows are going to be all over the place, I don't know the "protocols," I don't want to be a drag to the group if you're supposed to do it with a group, I don't know how to score, I'm afraid to do the wrong thing etc... I don't know the differences between NFAA and IBO and whatever - if they have different rules or scoring system. It took me a while just to find out that you shoot 4 arrows per end. (Do you call it an "end?") The associations' sites assume that people who visit their sites are already Field archers, so they are not very friendly for people who want to know the most basic stuff.
> 
> I wish there was something like "Field Archery for Dummies." Your posts made me feel a little better, though. I will ask around to see if anyone might be willing to go shoot with me.
> ...


You're reading it.

Seriousley though this is the place to get all your fears allayed. If you are a FITA shooter Field is no big scary monster at all. A few more sight marks and a little practice and you will warm up to it fast. Find a range near you and I'll bet money it won't take a millisecond before you can find someone to take you through the course for a demo run. 

I think it would be neat if we could get together a still photo walkthrough thread of a real field course shoot here with comments from some of the usual suspects on each station.

If you go here http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/main.htm

you will find some video coverage from the European Cartel tournament series. The coverage is very good and will give you a feel for the game.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

we arent mind readers and we wont ever try to guess what you dont know.

we cant answer a question that hasnt been asked. we dont know what questions you have.

if you can shoot 70 meters, then 80yds is no big deal. its only a few yards more.

if your bow shoots 280fps, then the arrow will definately make it 80yds. i was shooting a compound 25 years ago that was lucky to break 200fps and i still could make 80yds accurately. i cannot understand where or why people have an unrealistic fear of long, marked distance or how they think a modern compound cant shoot that far.

i snagged this off the nfaa site and even tho its more oriented for setting up a course, it does have some good info on the games themselves.

fear not oh inexperienced archers.......we all started out the same way. it just doesnt happen like an epiphany.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

RA, here's a link to the massachusetts field archery association, this will help you find a place to shoot.

http://www.mfaa-archery.org/

they have a link for the clubs of the state.

http://mfaa-archery.org/clubs/clubshome.htm


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> see, it wasnt that hard, was it?
> 
> i will admit the spot shooters get defensive about our game at times, but as you found out, it isnt all that difficult. shoot with someone that plays the game often and learn the ropes. we dont hide things. we'll talk out loud about how much to cut and where shots are going on the target face. sure, we wont give EVERYTHING away, but to show someone the ropes, it just takes that someone to come out and play our game. we dont get bent out of shape if a group asks if they can shoot thru. yeah, we all have our own little ways to poke fun at one another, but it's nothing like the foamheads.
> 
> just out of curiousity, how long did it take you to shoot the amount of targets you did, blondstar? i ask because the standard reply from the foamheads is the speed at which they can shoot 30 or 40 targets. not that i believe em, but thats their excuse.


It took about the same as 3D, we are slower than others just because we take our time and we are there to enjoy ourselves. We usually average about 3-4hrs, I told you we are slow.


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Printed out schedules for MA and RI. I am assuming that I can't just go to a place like Lunenburg, MA to shoot, right? I'll have to go on one of their tournament days, right?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

RA,
anything on the local schedule, you can just show up and shoot. most field events are shotgun starts, meaning you sign in, pay the cost and get assigned a target to start out on. you could get grouped with any class, but the hosts try to group you with your shooting style as best they can. if the local shoot starts at 9am, get there around 730. spend some time on the practice range, check in and enjoy yourself.

on the days they dont have a shoot, more than likely you'd need to be with a member of the club as a guest. find a club close to you that has some shooters of your style and join. they'll show ya the ropes.

its when there are state events things can get a little tricky, but even then, you'll more than likely be able to shoot.


blondstar,
thats about an average time for a field round. when shooting the bigger shoots, you may take about 5 or 6 hours tops without trying to rush thru. plenty of fun and plenty of arrows to shoot. it's only as difficult as you make it out to be.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Recurve Artemis said:


> Printed out schedules for MA and RI. I am assuming that I can't just go to a place like Lunenburg, MA to shoot, right? I'll have to go on one of their tournament days, right?


talk to Rudeman he's from your neck of the woods and familiar with how the clubs/club shoots/noveltyshoots/and official tournements all work and where to just shoot


----------



## Penny (Jun 20, 2008)

Just do it! Find a local shoot, show up early and someone with experience will take you along in their group. No big deal. I just shot my first one yesterday, total novice and had a blast. Forget about groupings you shoot indoors or in your back yard though, be thankful for hitting the paper, be prepared to laugh at yourself and go to have a good time. These guys welcome new comers to the sport and will help you in any way. Go with the attitude you are there to learn and have a good time and you will have a good time and learn something. You'll have a blast, so just do it. If you have any questions about equipment, the sport, form, how to take a shot, anything at all, these guys will answer any questions you have or tell you where to go to find the answers. They aren't salesmen, they are hunters who love the sport and love to see new people in it. I am the most overly competitive person there is but went with the attitude that I am inexperienced, absolutely clueless, I'll never hunt from 80 yards, arrows are expensive but I'll spare one or two and I was happy to hit the target if only in the paper, these guys don't care and will be more than happy to help you in any way. 

JUST DO IT! It's a blast!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Penny said:


> Just do it! Find a local shoot, show up early and someone with experience will take you along in their group. No big deal. I just shot my first one yesterday, total novice and had a blast. Forget about groupings you shoot indoors or in your back yard though, be thankful for hitting the paper, be prepared to laugh at yourself and go to have a good time. These guys welcome new comers to the sport and will help you in any way. Go with the attitude you are there to learn and have a good time and you will have a good time and learn something. You'll have a blast, so just do it. If you have any questions about equipment, the sport, form, how to take a shot, anything at all, these guys will answer any questions you have or tell you where to go to find the answers. They aren't salesmen, they are hunters who love the sport and love to see new people in it. I am the most overly competitive person there is but went with the attitude that I am inexperienced, absolutely clueless, I'll never hunt from 80 yards, arrows are expensive but I'll spare one or two and I was happy to hit the target if only in the paper, these guys don't care and will be more than happy to help you in any way.
> 
> JUST DO IT! It's a blast!


Outstanding! Only 7 posts and you come up with a gem like that! Welcome aboard:thumbs_up


----------

